# Hba1c



## SadhbhFiadh (Nov 29, 2016)

Are these bloods an average, as in all the numbers added together and divided by how many there are? Or is it the middle of the range? My original was 81, which I think isn't awful. I know it is the _average plasma glucose concentration _and I know what each word means. And it's been explained where and how they find the little bits of those but I only understand numbers, not biology or physics. Does 81 mean that my usual glucose number? I don't think it is, either. I just thought of the question I mean: *how does the Hba1c relate to the number I get when I am sticking pins in my finger?*

S.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi. The Hb1ac is an average of your glucose level over the past  12 weeks or so .
This might help
http://www.diabetes.co.uk/what-is-hba1c.html
The finger prick is an at the moment spot check


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2016)

In simple terms, if you could take thousands of blood glucose tests over a 6-12 week period then the average of those would be pretty close to your HbA1c number. The more tests you do, the more accurately you would be able to predict your HbA1c, but of course we only usually prick our finger a few times a day, so there's a lot of time when we don't really know what the value is (a fingerprick is a snapshot of  your levels at that particular moment in time).

The waking/ fasting fingerprick test is usually a good indicator of how good your control is, as this is not influenced by anything you have recently eaten or drunk. Ideally, this should be below 7.0 when you wake. An HbA1c of 48 or below is what people are asked to aim for, as this will significantly reduce the risks of complications


----------



## grovesy (Nov 29, 2016)

The results can also be skewed if the person has anaemia, where it is recommended an alternative is done.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Nov 29, 2016)

Ah, thanks very much one and all. Northerner, you got it exactly what I was asking.
Many thanks!
s.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 30, 2016)

It's all Greek to me, but I'm getting it bit by bit. So I'm aiming for 7 when I get up and 5 the rest of the time. Fat chance at the minute but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Ditto said:


> It's all Greek to me, but I'm getting it bit by bit. So I'm aiming for 7 when I get up and 5 the rest of the time. Fat chance at the minute but I'll keep trying.


  You will be surprised at how quick it can come down.  Less than 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with 117!  Well above your 81.  I am on medication - see my signature - but my waking BG was 6.1 this morning!    I have adopted a very low carb diet since diagnosed.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 1, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> You will be surprised at how quick it can come down.  Less than 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed with 117!  Well above your 81.  I am on medication - see my signature - but my waking BG was 6.1 this morning!    I have adopted a very low carb diet since diagnosed.


A HBAC1 is a different reading to a fasting blood sugar.


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 1, 2016)

grovesy said:


> A HBAC1 is a different reading to a fasting blood sugar.



I know and as someone had provided a link to a converter I assume the OP would know that.

My hbac1 of 117 would mean an average BG of 17+ and when first testing my fasting blood (in fact all my blood tests )were in double figures.   I now measure my blood throughout the day when possible (work commitments get in way and only now getting confident at testing in front of people) as well as first and last thing.  After a week of testing I'm now always in single figures and I'm really please with my fasting blood and today my before lunch blood sugar was 6 too! 

Just wanted the OP to realise that it can come down and come down quite quickly.  I felt desperate when my GP told me what my hbac1 was and looking on line it appeared to be off their scales!!  This site gave me support when I needed  to be positive that it would drop.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I know and as someone had provided a link to a converter I assume the OP would know that.
> 
> My hbac1 of 117 would mean an average BG of 17+ and when first testing my fasting blood (in fact all my blood tests )were in double figures.   I now measure my blood throughout the day when possible (work commitments get in way and only now getting confident at testing in front of people) as well as first and last thing.  After a week of testing I'm now always in single figures and I'm really please with my fasting blood and today my before lunch blood sugar was 6 too!
> 
> Just wanted the OP to realise that it can come down and come down quite quickly.  I felt desperate when my GP told me what my hbac1 was and looking on line it appeared to be off their scales!!  This site gave me support when I needed  to be positive that it would drop.


Fabulous work - well done @Grogg1!


----------

